# Barking at people without a dog



## Sparkey (Jan 23, 2013)

My Viz who is 2 has started to run up to strangers where we walk and bark at them. 
It's not in an aggressive manner at all, more of playful bark. But for an innocent walker having an unknown dog steaming up to you and barking isn't ideal! 

This only happens to walkers who are just walking and don't have a dog with them. 

Any suggestions to stop my Viz doing this...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She may just want to play, or is unsure of them.
But no one is going to want a unknown dog running up, and barking.
Recall is what you want to work on.


----------

